# Shenandoah wood stove



## DTREV (Nov 1, 2007)

I've got one of these barrel type stoves. Nice and sturdy with firebrick intact. It is an R65 model. 

I'm just looking for info on this - my understanding is that it can burn wood or coal. Is this something I can safely install in my home? I'm also curious about whether this stove is EPA-certified or if it's grandfathered in as far as emissions. Anyone have experience with these stoves? 

Thanks!!


----------



## MANIAC (Nov 1, 2007)

We used a Shenandoah R77 in the house I grew up in but that was over 20 years ago. I doubt if they are EPA rated. I know the R77 was a monster but I am sure extremely inefficient by today's standards.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 1, 2007)

The R65 wood/coal stove and the clean burning R77E are made by Sierra Products, Inc. (recently changed from Empire Products).

Their website is here:

http://www.sierraproductsinc.net/


----------



## pattyz (May 16, 2008)

Firestarter;
Hi,
We also have a round barrel type Sierra stove, it was my father in laws and we plan to use it next winter.  We know its an older one, but the website shows the Wood stove being square R77E and the wood/coal stove R65 as being round.  I guess they swapped shapes over the years? How did you make out hooking your stove up? We have seen it work in the home it came from, but the shape is not the same as the new website display for the stove. As far as I know this one iwe now have is just for wood.


----------



## savageactor7 (May 16, 2008)

We had an R65 Shenandoah and I'm certain it would burn coal but we never did. The stove is pretty much bullet proof except for the bi-metal thermostat. Oh and it's a non EPA..we got ours back in '79... big improvement over our Franklin stove as far as holding an overnight fire.


----------



## pattyz (May 16, 2008)

We plan to repaint it and see how it goes.  I am hoping to find some code on it to see what year the stove was made.  Its a hoss alright, solid steel and has a thermostat just like you mentioned. We took a big stove out that was too hot for the area, and burned off lots of creosote. I am thinking this is not going to be a very clean burning stove either.  But we wil see.


----------



## savageactor7 (May 16, 2008)

If you burn seasoned wood and burn it hot twice a day you'll be fine. Let the fire get in the red area for about 3 minutes twice a day...esp in the morning after a slow burn. I loved that stove but as I keep making improvements throughout the house the wife decided it had to go. Oh and every summer it would rust up until I got wise and put a 12 hour candle in it whenever it got rainy up here...btw Syracuse is the cloud graveyard. If I didn't catch it in time I'd have to wire brush and and spray paint it every September...it looked good all winter though.


----------



## pattyz (May 19, 2008)

We have a wonderful Keystone stove sitting here, but giving up the super warm heat of cast iron and cold steel just sticks with us.  We would prefer to go with a nice newer model steel stove.  But we are going to give the old Shendoah a retry at life. It was out in a pole barn at a friends house to  become the heat for the building, now it will be brought back into the house to use next winter.  But we are seeing just like you said, it does have some good rust on the bottom, I was not thinking it could be a yearly thing to keep up with.  We really have enjoyed running the cast iron stoves with firebrick in them. The soapstone is beautiful and keeps the warmth longer, but we are heating a  28 X 40 rancher with a 18 X 20 addition on it. We miss the old dirty ugly one now.


----------

